# Plant ID...Found Locally



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Found this plant locally while working...its been submerged for almost a month..growing roots very well in the substrate..it has grown about 5 inches and has put off a small side shoot recently.. i wish i would have taken a picture of the emmersed form..i will try and find another plant in the same location this week some time but im sure someone knows what it is
thanks
sean


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Probably _Rotala ramosior._ 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=192&category=genus&spec=Rotala


----------

